# Single Vessel Brewery



## Jono_w (17/6/12)

Hey Brewers,
Had a day inside today and stared knocking up a single vessel brewery. 
98L tank, 3.6kw heating, march pump nothing new really..







Cheers..

PS: Before anyone says "what about the other unfinished brewery?" I'm still waiting on Powercore to upgrade mains to my house. Grr too busy putting damn smart meters in I guess


----------



## jayahhdee (17/6/12)

Why can i see qa carton of Tooheys Extra Dry and Carlton Draught in the background?


----------



## Jono_w (17/6/12)

jayahhdee said:


> Why can i see qa carton of Tooheys Extra Dry and Carlton Draught in the background?



Haha,
Because sometimes I need to please the masses, Left overs from my 30th, funny how the slabs of Fat Yak went first and I was left with teds and draught..


----------



## sama (17/6/12)

how much to roll up a vat like that?


----------



## Jono_w (17/6/12)

sama said:


> how much to roll up a vat like that?



This vat is one I got really cheap from an auction about $40 each. At a guess I would think about $200 - $250 to get made??. I rarely pay much for my sheet work as I trade jobs with my sheety mate, I could ask him though.


----------



## matho (19/6/12)

looks good Jonathon, I'm sure it will be an awesome bit of kit when your finished with it.

cheers steve


----------



## Spiesy (19/6/12)

I notice the Maschine on the table.. you make beats?


----------



## datamike (20/6/12)

Cool build!

Will you be using some sort of perforated basket or a voile bag, or ??

Michael




Jonathon said:


> Hey Brewers,
> Had a day inside today and stared knocking up a single vessel brewery.
> 98L tank, 3.6kw heating, march pump nothing new really..
> 
> ...


----------



## Jono_w (20/6/12)

matho said:


> looks good Jonathon, I'm sure it will be an awesome bit of kit when your finished with it.
> 
> cheers steve


Thanks mate, I have been playing with your code, fantastic work. How good is it when we all help out like that and come up with a great bit of code. I will let you know of any changes , bugs or improvements I make. 




Spiesy said:


> I notice the Maschine on the table.. you make beats?


Hell yeah, It's a brewery / Beat Lab. You have one too?



datamike said:


> Cool build!
> 
> Will you be using some sort of perforated basket or a voile bag, or ??
> 
> Michael



Yeah there is a smaller drum inside that has a perforated bottom.


----------



## datamike (20/6/12)

Jonathon said:


> Yeah there is a smaller drum inside that has a perforated bottom.



Interesting. What's the recirculation path? You planning from bottom to top, like the Braumeister, or top to bottom?

Thanks!
Michael


----------



## matho (20/6/12)

Jonathon said:


> How good is it when we all help out like that and come up with a great bit of code. I will let you know of any changes , bugs or improvements I make.



cool mate, please do 

cheers


----------



## Jono_w (20/6/12)

datamike said:


> Interesting. What's the recirculation path? You planning from bottom to top, like the Braumeister, or top to bottom?
> 
> Thanks!
> Michael



This I have been struggling with, I want this machine to be as simple as possible as It is being built for my beer club to use. Both methods have their pros and cons when it comes to building and operating. Either I have to add more plumbing to the top or build a malt pipe. I'm open to opinions.


----------



## Wolfman (20/6/12)

Good to see a fellow Potlander Portlander getting into the brewing scene.


----------



## Jono_w (20/6/12)

Wolfman said:


> Good to see a fellow Potlander Portlander getting into the brewing scene.



Absolutely,
There is quite a brewing scene down here with two great Beer clubs. Sun Surf and Beer, ok maybe a bit of wind and rain in there as well.


----------



## Wolfman (20/6/12)

Well there you have it. 

I am an expat. Spent all my troubled youth down there.


----------



## Logman (20/6/12)

How much wort are you planning on producing with this Jonathon?


----------



## ArnieW (20/6/12)

Jonathon said:


> This I have been struggling with, I want this machine to be as simple as possible as It is being built for my beer club to use. Both methods have their pros and cons when it comes to building and operating. Either I have to add more plumbing to the top or build a malt pipe. I'm open to opinions.


Having done both I'd go for bottom to top, ala BrauMeister. Can't beat if for simplicity, repeatability and no stuck mashes.

If you haven't had the opportunity, check out one.


----------



## seamad (20/6/12)

Looking pretty flash, especially compared to my agricultural setup.
Having done both flow up and down, ive gone with flow up. I put mine on at brekky, drive the kids to school, do a bit in the boatshed and turn up to lift the mashpot. No way i would do that with flow down . If others are going to be using it i reckon flow up, pretty well idiot proof. Plumbing maybe a bit trickier initially, but worth it imo.
Others seem to have worked out the flowdown path so maybe mine was a design fault..
cheers
Sean


----------



## Jono_w (20/6/12)

Logman said:


> How much wort are you planning on producing with this Jonathon?


The large vat is 98L So I was thinking around 50L-60L of wort.




ArnieW said:


> Having done both I'd go for bottom to top, ala BrauMeister. Can't beat if for simplicity, repeatability and no stuck mashes.
> 
> If you haven't had the opportunity, check out one.



Ok thanks Arnie, I haven't seen a Braumeister in operation in the flesh no, but it makes sense.



seamad said:


> Looking pretty flash, especially compared to my agricultural setup.
> Having done both flow up and down, ive gone with flow up. I put mine on at brekky, drive the kids to school, do a bit in the boatshed and turn up to lift the mashpot. No way i would do that with flow down . If others are going to be using it i reckon flow up, pretty well idiot proof. Plumbing maybe a bit trickier initially, but worth it imo.
> Others seem to have worked out the flowdown path so maybe mine was a design fault..
> cheers
> Sean



2 Votes for flowing up, sounds like the way to go. Reliability and simplicity is what i'm after. 



Cheers...


----------



## datamike (21/6/12)

Jonathon said:


> 2 Votes for flowing up, sounds like the way to go. Reliability and simplicity is what i'm after.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers...



I am not sure it will be quite that easy. Either route will require fine-tuning of the recirc path / sealing method / amount of perforations of the inner tub, flow rate, etc.

I second the suggestion that you try/observe a Braumeister in action. If you're planning mostly low-gravity brews, then perhaps a bottom-to-top flow will work well. As the grist-to-water ratio increases though, it can be tricky and most Braumeister owners use rice hulls for bigger beers. My thinking, and testing, leads me to say "if you're going to use rice hulls, use the much easier to design top-to-bottom flow."

Good luck and please post your experience!

Michael


----------



## bignath (21/6/12)

Agree with datamike,

Coming from someone who's recently finished a single vessel recirculating mash setup, the top to bottom wort flow is what i went with. Really didn't want the hassle of trying to build a malt pipe type arrangement where it is bottom to top return (braumeister).

Top to bottom seems to work quite well for me, unless you do something stupid like suck the wort from underneath the bag/basket arrangement faster than you can return it to the mash.

Element went bang. 

Now i monitor the return rate to ensure this doesn't happen again.

Otherwise, i'm happy with top to bottom.


if interested, check out my signature, both of the youtube clip, and the thread here documenting my build....

Having said that, i've been watching your build threads johnathon and you don't do things half assed. So whatever you decide to build, i'm sure it will be kickass as always, and leaving everyone's mouth open in envy....

cheers,

Nath


----------



## ArnieW (21/6/12)

I know I've already voted for bottom to top but a couple of comments ... seamad makes a good point that the BrauMeister config is so reliable you can just set it up and do whatever you like until the mash is done. I could never do that with my traditional three vessel system.

And as far as making a malt pipe seal ok and do the goods - I think Jonathan can maybe make a thing or two in his sleep  

Besides, using the cam locks like I do in BrauBushka means sealing is a no brainer.


----------



## Logman (21/6/12)

Jonathon said:


> The large vat is 98L So I was thinking around 50L-60L of wort.


I've got a 3V and bought a good quality 100 litre pot to do three cubes. I was thinking that if someone did a single vessel build that could do 60 litres I would eventually use the 100 litre pot for a SV build. So I'll be following with interest :beerbang:


----------



## Malted (21/6/12)

Logman said:


> I've got a 3V and bought a good quality 100 litre pot to do three cubes. I was thinking that if someone did a single vessel build that could do 60 litres I would eventually use the 100 litre pot for a SV build. So I'll be following with interest :beerbang:




Tony is building one with a 100L pot: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=828048

Matho's Brauduino system could be used for pretty much any sized vessell, though I think Tony is using his own control system he is putting together.


----------



## Logman (21/6/12)

Malted said:


> Tony is building one with a 100L pot: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=828048
> 
> Matho's Brauduino system could be used for pretty much any sized vessell, though I think Tony is using his own control system he is putting together.


Awesome, thanks, will start following that too. Thought I'd wait until some of the wizards built one first. I'm ok at copying but not the inventive type


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/6/12)

Like waiting for gear to arrive the most frustrating thing is knowing this is going to be a pretty awesome build, but he's a busy boy, with lots of little side projects going on all the time. we all need to pray for more rain! h34r:


----------



## matho (21/6/12)

my vote is for bottom up flow because once you have it flowing you can forget about it until the mash has finished, also because you basically have a floating mash when the pump is on, you reset the mash with pump rests which would reduce the chance of channels being setup.

cheers steve


----------



## Jono_w (21/6/12)

Thanks for all the input and links guys. Lots of great builds and ideas there. There are pro's and Cons for both methods, I do like the idea of unmonitored brewing without the risk of stuck mash. I'll have a look through all the stainless bits I have and see what will work best. 
Got a pretty unrealistic finish date of next friday, ha, could be a dodgy setup...
Cheers.


----------



## The Village Idiot (21/6/12)

Jonathon said:


> Absolutely,
> There is quite a brewing scene down here with two great Beer clubs. Sun Surf and Beer, ok maybe a bit of wind and rain in there as well.




Lots of rain and bloody cold from my memories of childhood holidays to visit the relos


----------



## Jono_w (21/6/12)

The Village Idiot said:


> Lots of rain and bloody cold from my memories of childhood holidays to visit the relos



haha yeah , Perfect Lagering temps..


----------



## Cocko (21/6/12)

Jonathon said:


> Got a pretty unrealistic finish date of next friday, ha, could be a dodgy setup...
> Cheers.



FUNNIEST post ever!

Come on mate... what are we looking at here, 3-4years?


----------



## Jono_w (21/6/12)

Cocko said:


> FUNNIEST post ever!
> 
> Come on mate... what are we looking at here, 3-4years?


Ha, Cocko me old mate, where have you been , I was worried...


----------



## Cocko (21/6/12)

Jonathon said:


> Ha, Cocko me old mate, where have you been , I was worried...



Waiting for you to re-shave your head and brew a digi batch FFS!

HAHAHA....

Seriously, can you bang this Single V rig up in a week? **** I hope so, it will challenge matho's awesomeness..

Then we can head to - AHB 'battle royal' build threads.

Good to be back!


----------



## Cocko (27/6/12)

Jonathon said:


> Got a pretty unrealistic finish date of next friday, ha, could be a dodgy setup...
> Cheers.



So 2 days left then?

Pix?


----------



## Spiesy (27/6/12)

Jonathon said:


> Hell yeah, It's a brewery / Beat Lab. You have one too?


I've got a "studio", but seeing as though I'm tied in with Akai Professional, there's no site of NI inside my ride... :icon_cheers:


----------



## bignath (27/6/12)

Spiesy said:


> I've got a "studio", but seeing as though I'm tied in with Akai Professional, there's no site of NI inside my ride... :icon_cheers:



:icon_offtopic: 

Spiesy,

when you say "tied in with Akai Professional" is that for a day job? Im a professional musician/private music tutor, and they make some really cool products that i would love to own.....



sorry for the off topic


----------



## Jono_w (28/6/12)

Cocko said:


> So 2 days left then?
> 
> Pix?


I thought you would never ask Cocko...
Been super busy, trusses went up yesterday so I spent a few hours in the shed once it got dark. Scrounged all the parts for a base up, bit of old hand rail from an old peoples home, some ex diary 50mm pipe and we are on our way. Jerry rigged a polisher with a cordless drill. (No lathe in the new shed) A few more hours and she will be ALIVE, Got to sleep tomorrow, Night shifts tonight darn it all.. Friday is fast approaching..


















Spiesy said:


> I've got a "studio", but seeing as though I'm tied in with Akai Professional, there's no site of NI inside my ride... :icon_cheers:


Nice, I have a Workshop/Brewery/Bar/Studio, just depends how I feel. It's a bit of everything and not anything. Need more room..


----------



## Malted (28/6/12)

Jonathon said:


> Jerry rigged a polisher with a cordless drill.


Jerry rigged a pipe notcher with a hand held belt sander too I see, noice


----------



## Jono_w (31/10/12)

So here she is, DigitAle Micro
It's a goer , put down two 50L brews so far, she's a ripper. So easy to use. Using bottom up flow seems to work fine.
I think the best bit is the 30 plate heat exchanger built in, makes cooling a breeze.
Going to add liquid depth sensor for a bit more bling next.


----------



## Fents (31/10/12)

holy shit man! speechless. (and for the record just saw this AFTER i sent you that PM)


----------



## Cocko (31/10/12)

Oh.


----------



## Cocko (31/10/12)

My.


----------



## Cocko (31/10/12)

God.


----------



## Fents (31/10/12)

seriously mackin!


----------



## Cocko (31/10/12)

I am Macking off!


----------



## Fents (31/10/12)

you and me both...


----------



## Jono_w (31/10/12)

ah ha... Cocko your a mess..

PM sent Fents..

Come round for a beer..


----------



## Byran (31/10/12)

Jonathon said:


> So here she is, DigitAle Micro
> It's a goer , put down two 50L brews so far, she's a ripper. So easy to use. Using bottom up flow seems to work fine.
> I think the best bit is the 30 plate heat exchanger built in, makes cooling a breeze.
> Going to add liquid depth sensor for a bit more bling next.
> ...


I cant help but notice you have a somewhat commercial size 3V set up in the back ground........ :kooi:


----------



## Wolfman (31/10/12)

Jonathon said:


> PM sent Fents..
> 
> Come round for a beer..



Please don't uleash Fents on Portland brother! The town will never be the same! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Jono_w (31/10/12)

Byran said:


> I cant help but notice you have a somewhat commercial size 3V set up in the back ground........ :kooi:


Yep check out one of the links bellow in my sig..



Wolfman said:


> Please don't uleash Fents on Portland brother! The town will never be the same! Hahahahahahaha


Ha, I'm sure Portland has seen worse...


----------



## Malted (31/10/12)

Byran said:


> I cant help but notice you have a somewhat commercial size 3V set up in the back ground........ :kooi:



Forget that you have seen it, he will never finish building it.


----------



## matho (31/10/12)

that looks awesome mate


----------



## seamad (31/10/12)

Awesome, looks better than the german one.


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/10/12)

Hi Jonathon, 
All class!

Can we see some photos of the internal setup of the single vessel? Eg the malt pipe and filters?


----------



## white.grant (31/10/12)

lovely work!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/10/12)

Love the pipe bending! JIC's are they?? Thats what i'm going for on the brewery in the coming months. Did you do all the pipe work? or contract it out?


----------



## Jono_w (31/10/12)

Cheers Guys.. :super: 



Pratty1 said:


> Hi Jonathon,
> All class!
> 
> Can we see some photos of the internal setup of the single vessel? Eg the malt pipe and filters?



Yeah no worries , give me a day or two.



_WALLACE_ said:


> Love the pipe bending! JIC's are they?? Thats what i'm going for on the brewery in the coming months. Did you do all the pipe work? or contract it out?



Yeah mate, got myself a bender and got to it. Not too tricky really.


----------



## bignath (31/10/12)

Once again left in awe of your skills in fabricating brew related gear Johnathon.

Amazing mate....

Cheers,

Nath


----------



## MastersBrewery (31/10/12)

Yep, just as I thought, bloody awesome. Quick question how the hell are the rest of us suposed to live up to this mark when we build our own!!!! Serious skills but hey thought this was going to be a week end joby. Have to say the finish quality is outstanding and something definitely most will aspire to. (6 pints of dsga assisted with this post :beerbang: )


----------



## nathan_madness (31/10/12)

That is hardcore!! Awesome work. Can't wait to see the internal photos.


----------



## Byran (31/10/12)

Malted said:


> Forget that you have seen it, he will never finish building it.


Oh is it one of those "planned" to do projects is it?
Ive got a few like that too. 
 "Sigh"


----------



## Jono_w (1/11/12)

Byran said:


> Oh is it one of those "planned" to do projects is it?
> Ive got a few like that too.
> "Sigh"


One of many..


----------



## joshuahardie (1/11/12)

Beautiful.

Any pics of the inside?
I am curious to see the maltpipe


----------



## dmac80 (1/11/12)

Impressive build Johnathon, it all looks top notch!


----------



## Jono_w (2/11/12)

More pics soon guys, cheers..

Here's a question.
Has anyone had any drama cooling all of the wort in the kettle before transferring to the fermenter as opposed to cooling on the way to the fermenter? 
Pro's
Con's?

I may have asked this before ? Too many pages in the other thread. And I don't know how to search.. :lol:


----------



## MastersBrewery (2/11/12)

Jonathon said:


> More pics soon guys, cheers..
> 
> Here's a question.
> Has anyone had any drama cooling all of the wort in the kettle before transferring to the fermenter as opposed to cooling on the way to the fermenter?
> ...



From what I've read (and there has been several threads on this) returning wort to the kettle from the chiller is slower at cooling the wort, though if returning via whirlpool, may acheive a clearer wort to the fermenter overall.


----------



## Malted (2/11/12)

J-Boy,
I have tried both cooling methods.

Cooling and recirculating back into the kettle means that you are also cooling the thermal mass of the kettle itself; whereas cooling the wort on the way to the fermenter does not. 
Pre chilled cooling water to the plate chiller is much better than tap water. I have started putting a couple of jerry cans into my brewfridge a day or two before I am going to be brewing. 
When chilling straight to the fermenter you can use a hopback quite effectively, if chilling back to the kettle, _potentially _some of the goodness might be driven off by being returned back to the hot wort in the kettle. 
Recirculting cooled wort into the kettle with a tangential outlet into the kettle lets you whirlpool the wort mechanically and reduce potential oxidisation you might get by whirlpooling with a spoon. 
I like the idea of recirculating back into the kettle to knock the temp of the whole wort down quickly to stop isomerisation and lock in hop goodness. You can let it sit for an hour or more after it is chilled so that you can then rack off bright wort into the fermenter. 
A bit of break material in the fermenter doesn't seem to be a problem with a highly flocculent yeast and crash chilling before kegging/bottling. 
Cold break might not settle in the whirlpool on some occasions.
With either way, you will need a good hop blocker or screen so as to not clog up the plate chiller.

I'd say it is not a matter of which is best but that it comes down to what sort of beer you're making but more importantly what you expect from it and what suits you at the time.


----------



## Cocko (2/11/12)

Jonathon said:


> More pics soon guys, cheers..
> 
> Here's a question.
> Has anyone had any drama cooling all of the wort in the kettle before transferring to the fermenter as opposed to cooling on the way to the fermenter?
> ...




You mean an immersion chiller? Pretty common practice mate.

Search it


----------



## Malted (2/11/12)

Cocko said:


> You mean an immersion chiller? Pretty common practice mate.
> 
> Search it




He has a plate chiller fixed underneath the unit.


----------



## Cocko (2/11/12)

Malted said:


> He has a plate chiller fixed underneath the unit.



Oh, I'll just go over there now....


----------



## Malted (2/11/12)

I should add that my experience that I discussed relates to a plate chiller and a single vessel brewery.


----------



## woodwormm (2/11/12)

getting a bit OT here... oops again.

Does anyone have a good ghetto hopscreen/filter? for pellet hops i might add so needs to be pretty fine

I'm thinking a brass Y strainer like used on rainwater tanks - but I'm not sure if the mesh will be fine enough? 

this is going on a single vessel and then through a flat plate exchanger... I really don't want to block my exchanger as it was the highest dollar item in my build, the rest is as ghetto as I can go.. 

any suggestions? pictures?


----------



## nathan_madness (2/11/12)

I use a 30 plate chiller and I make 3 10L ice blocks and have a old fish tank pomp in a bucket that holds the ice and just enough water for the pump to work (which increases as the ice melts). I can get my 25L of wort down to 12 deg in a single pass.


----------



## seamad (2/11/12)

I run through a plate chiller direct to fermenter. I always run wort through a hop rocket first when doing this, no blockages so far. Temp of wort is @2-3+ water temp. For beers not requiring that late hop kick i no chill.
After washing the chiller i put alfoil over the wort connections and stick it in the oven to be cooked next time the oven is used, no infectios so far.

I noticed your chiller attached under the brew stand and plumbed with ss pipe, looks fantastic but maybe harder to remove toclean and sanitise ? Probably not a real concern but ive read that plate chillers are the major source of infections in brewing, so im a little paranoid.
cheers,sean.


----------



## Malted (2/11/12)

seamad said:


> I noticed your chiller attached under the brew stand and plumbed with ss pipe, looks fantastic but maybe harder to remove toclean and sanitise ?



Good point, that U bend from the plate chiller would hold liquid in it.
J-Boy, maybe move the plate chiller lower down the frame so that you don't have pooling in the plumbing below the chiller? I.e make it so the plumbing is higher than the chiller? 

(bullshit) artists rendition below:


----------



## Jono_w (2/11/12)

Awesome ,
Some top tips there guys. 
The plumbing could be refined for sure, I just have to keep it all high enough to gravity run into 60L fermenters.
I'm not sold on the plate exchanger as far as cleaning goes. Before a brew I heat up 10L of water and recirculate sodium percarbonate through all of the plumbing for a while . The whole idea of this system is to simplify and was thinking i might use either a jacket around the bottom 3rd of the vessel or a tube and shell style exchanger for easy of cleaning.


----------



## MastersBrewery (2/11/12)

you could just use quick disconects for easy removal of the chiller, then as stated earlier, cook it!


----------



## nathan_madness (2/11/12)

Jonathon said:


> Awesome ,
> Some top tips there guys.
> The plumbing could be refined for sure, I just have to keep it all high enough to gravity run into 60L fermenters.
> I'm not sold on the plate exchanger as far as cleaning goes. Before a brew I heat up 10L of water and recirculate sodium percarbonate through all of the plumbing for a while . The whole idea of this system is to simplify and was thinking i might use either a jacket around the bottom 3rd of the vessel or a tube and shell style exchanger for easy of cleaning.



I found the easiest way to clean them is as soon as your are finished chilling leave the last bit of wort in the chiller so there is no chance it will dry out. Use some garden hose and connect it to the overflow of your hot water system and blast mains pressure hot water through the wort out, do this for 10 seconds or so. Then I connect it to my standard garden hose and use it like a nozzle to spray and clean out my pot. After that fill the wort side with boiling hot PBW and then let it cool for 30 min or so and pour it back in to a jug using a green scourer as a kind of filter to catch any bits. If you get no bits after 2 times of flushing it with PBW flush it again with water to make sure that there is no PBW stuck anywhere inside. Next time you use it fill it with Starsan as soon as your start to brew and then drain and use.

The hard and fast rule with plate chillers is use a Hop Sock or Hop Blocker.

I loaned my chiller to a couple of mates that did not use a sock or blocker and it took me about 3 hours of flushing to get all the crap out.


----------



## Malted (2/11/12)

If you want to recirculate the cooled wort back into the brewing vessel you will need to pump it. IMO chilling into a 2nd vessel and tipping back into the brew vessel could oxidise the hot wort. 

Clean thoroughly after brewing and it should be right to go next time; you should not need to do much cleaning prior to mashing in. A pump to recirculate through the plate chiller would make cleaning easier. There IMO is no need to remove the plate chiller or bake it in the oven. Thoroughly hose it all out, half fill with water (from the hot water service to speed it up) & PBW and bring it up to 80oC and reicrculate with the pump through the brewery and plate chiller. If the plate chiller is at the lowest point of the plumbing you could fill it with Starsan to leave until you brew again. A T piece with valve on the outlet of the chiller would let you drain the PBW/Starsan out of the plate chiller (if the outlet is on the lowest part of the chiller).


----------



## nathan_madness (2/11/12)

Malted said:


> If you want to recirculate the cooled wort back into the brewing vessel you will need to pump it. IMO chilling into a 2nd vessel and tipping back into the brew vessel could oxidise the hot wort.
> 
> Clean thoroughly after brewing and it should be right to go next time; you should not need to do much cleaning prior to mashing in. A pump to recirculate through the plate chiller would make cleaning easier. There IMO is no need to remove the plate chiller or bake it in the oven. Thoroughly hose it all out, half fill with water (from the hot water service to speed it up) & PBW and bring it up to 80oC and reicrculate with the pump through the brewery and plate chiller. If the plate chiller is at the lowest point of the plumbing you could fill it with Starsan to leave until you brew again. A T piece with valve on the outlet of the chiller would let you drain the PBW/Starsan out of the plate chiller (if the outlet is on the lowest part of the chiller).




You can't leave Starsan in contact with Stainless for any long periods of time it will cause pitting. Always flush with fresh water then fill it with Starsan at the start of brewing or worst case the night before brewing.


----------



## stux (28/11/12)

Logman said:


> I've got a 3V and bought a good quality 100 litre pot to do three cubes. I was thinking that if someone did a single vessel build that could do 60 litres I would eventually use the 100 litre pot for a SV build. So I'll be following with interest :beerbang:



I've also got a 98L pot that I'd be tempted to turn into an SV brewmaster one day, if I could get a good 60L batch out of it... 

Would love to know what a good malt pipe size for it is, its a 50x50cm pot


----------



## Jono_w (1/6/13)

Hey Guys,
Check out the latest "Beer and Brewer" Magazine Issue 25 in the Homebrewer section there is an article based on a brew we did on this brew rig and some fresh hops we grew.




Cheers..


----------



## dmac80 (1/6/13)

I thought that looked like your shed Jonathon!

Nice work.


----------



## brewologist (1/6/13)

Stux said:


> I've also got a 98L pot that I'd be tempted to turn into an SV brewmaster one day, if I could get a good 60L batch out of it...
> 
> Would love to know what a good malt pipe size for it is, its a 50x50cm pot


I have been looking at these for my 98L pot. Haven't done the math yet but it would fit snug with plenty of room underneath for the element.

Maybe possible to do a triple batch.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-COMMERCIAL-44L-STAINLESS-STEEL-45CM-STOCK-POT-CHEF-QUALITY-WIDE-SAUCEPAN-/190730988838?pt=AU_Business_Industrial_Restaurant_Catering_Equipment&hash=item2c6873ed26


or this

Easy do a double.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-COMMERCIAL-36L-STAINLESS-STEEL-STOCK-POT-SAUCEPAN-/350686800715?pt=AU_Business_Industrial_Restaurant_Catering_Equipment&hash=item51a68feb4b


I think it would be difficult doing a triple batch in 100L ala 'braumiser' rig. However if its is possible I would like to know what size pot to get for the malt pipe .


----------

